# Mid-Illinois



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any open news ?


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

They scraped the land marks and went to a tight double land blind two dogs left to run in the morning 
Derby results 1st 2
2nd 18
3rd 16
4th 11
RJ 17
Jam 13


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

I believe Ammo's owner said that she now has 101 points with 15 trails left to go


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any Open call backs ?


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Leitner Farms said:


> They scraped the land marks and went to a tight double land blind two dogs left to run in the morning.
> 
> Derby results:
> 1st #2 Ammo - Bill Petrovish
> ...


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

Ammo won the derby at MFTA trial in Minnesota today. I believe that makes 106 points.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Anything on the Open ?? Congrats to Ammo's owners...


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

22 back to the water blind in morning for the open 
Qual results 1st= 16 Lindy
2nd=3 Punch
3rd=12 Doc
4th=2 Sully 
RJ=7 Vizi


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any results ?


----------



## Ritzie (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats to Jay,Stacy, and Chelsi Patton. Along with Alex Washburn-Weidlein on Coolwaters Knockout (Punch) in his second in the Q handled by Sletten. Couldnt happen to a better group of people, and Punchy boy has a very bright future as we all know.

Tyler and Casey Sheppard


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

What about the Open and Am. ?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Any news at all on the open??


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

All I know is Charlie Hines won the Am with April and Mike Judas and Dozer were 2nd in the Open...... Jason Baker had a female dog that won the Open


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice job Mike and Dozer .Congrats on 2nd in the Open thats great.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to Mike Judas!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Full results?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

https://www.retrieverentry.com/eventview.php?id=40


Tim


----------

